# A new rig within 35k to 40k (excluding GPU)



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

Please, if possible, suggest a better rig

Thanks in advance 


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: HD Movies, Games like BF3 in an acceptable resolution (1600*900), MoH Warfighter

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35k TO 42k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit (Gonna update to Windows 8) and Ubuntu 12.04 dualboot.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, I have Dell 2030M (1600*900)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:  These are the components I already have (salvage from my previous rig)

HDD (WD Caviar Blue 1 TB) 
Monitor (Dell 2030M) 
Graphics Card - Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5, 
Optical Drive - LG DVD writer
Heatsink - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: End November, 2012

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, this is my 3rd rig

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Durgapur (167 km from Kolkata). Online is the only option.... If it is an extremely bad bargain(like I might save Rs 5000 on the whole), I will be going to Chandni, Kolkata. Please tell me local prices for this reason.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want an SSD in place of an HDD and here below is my configuration.

My configuration is as follows........and I want your opinion in it.......... (Prices according to Flipkart)

Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor ------>	        Rs. 14893
ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard ------>			        Rs. 16006
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM ------>		Rs. 3136
*Need your opinion for SSD* ------>				                ????
NZXT Guardian 921 RB ------>					        Rs 4200
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU ------>    		Rs. 2703
*Need your opinion for gaming mouse and kb	* ------>			        ????

Total  = Rs 40938


Could anyone tell me the difference b/w ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Motherboard , ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard and Maximus V Gene.
Should I go for a ASROCK or a Gigabyte Mobo, cause I will be getting Wifi and Bluetooth as well then...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

Your Motherboard is just fine dont confuse yourself.
For SSD get a 120 GB from Corsair Force GT cheap and good comparatively with good RMA support.
Gaming Keyboard or whatever that is, dont overspend and get yourself a Logitech G105.
Gaming Mouse , you have to explain your grip for that. Claw or etc etc.....
NZXT Guardian 921 RB ??? Rs 300 or 500 more and get yourself a Corsair 400R miles ahead of that NZXT.
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU ------> Rs. 2703 - If you get it from the right place it shouldnt cost you more than Rs 2500.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

Anything with a transparent side pane?  Preferred cm 431 elite plus. Horrible cable management features.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ CM690II Advanced with acrylic window but then it will cost over 5K.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup.... Overshooting my cabinet budget. And can you tell me where it's available?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

Others 
BITFENIX CABINET SHINOBI WINDOW - Rs 4800
COOLER MASTER CABINET K380 - Rs 3200 

Check them at MD Computers, Chandni.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

What about Lexa s..... How is the cooling and space in bitfenix shinobi window? Isn't it above 5k as well...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

Cooling and space is good for a windowed case. Cable management is great too ,only very long GPUs pose a problem to the HDD directly at the end of it. If the HDD is removed from the GPUs path ,not a problem then.

Lexa S ,Im not aware of.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

And how much will the SSD cost, and if I go for a wireless KB and mouse combo, which one should I go for?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

No wireless KB and Mouse for gaming,they have serious lag. The SSD will cost you around Rs 7500 @ Prime ABGB.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

The cost of SSD is pretty high...... what if I go for a 64GB, its like the SSD will be my boot drive, so only Windows 7, Ubuntu  and perhaps Photoshop........

And did you suggest buying the G105 Kb or asked me to avoid it....I hope its the latter........ It costs a whopping 3.5k..........

And as for mouse, I prefer palm grip


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

Theres no point in getting a 64 GB SSD from various aspects from cost to performance to actual benefit.Better save and buy a 120GB later.

Get the Logitech G 400 for Rs 1550 (palm grip)

G105 - Buy Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 in Mumbai India


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay.......There goes 4k for kb and mouse.............Not much left for SSD......Shelving the idea for later


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 3, 2012)

You can buy the following Config locally for the following prices:

Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor ------> Rs. 14500
ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard ------> Rs. 14500
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) 1600MHz ------> Rs. 2800
Corsair 120GB SATA3 SSD ------> 6500
Corsair 400R Cabinet ------> Rs 4000
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU ------> Rs. 2500
Microsoft X6 Gaming KB + Logitech G400 Mouse ------> 2000 + 1500
                                                           TOTAL -------> 48,300.

Because Corsair has reduced their Corsair Force GT SSD's (240GB) from 12,250 to 10,000 a week ago to better accommodate their newly introduced Corsair Neutron & Neutron GTX SSD's range starting from 12500 & 16000 respectively.
The above prices I got from *Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad* who is authorized retailer specified in the corsair website. Asus ROG Gene MB is available here at the price specified above. But Corsair 480GB Force GT is valued at 26,000 because its benchmarks are higher than both the 120GB & 240GB versions. Microsoft X6 Gaming KB is really s@xy with RED LED Backlighting which can be turned off as well if you don't need it. The keys are laser etched.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 3, 2012)

But at FK it says the X6 is permanently discontinued..... Any link on where I can find it? And what are my other options about KB and mouse...
And please oh please I want a Windowed side panel cabinet........ Else its perfect.......
I am not getting prices this low anywhere around here.....

At prime, X6 is 3k

So can ANYONE give me a working link to the X6 within 2.5k


----------



## debarshi (Nov 4, 2012)

..................


----------



## Phenomenal (Nov 4, 2012)

The processor and the RAM rocks! I have both of them currently.
Go for a better PSU like Seasonic S12II 520W,i got the 620W -> silent as an ANT.worth the price,Corsair's OEM,Japanese Capacitors.
Motherboard -> Gigabyte GA-z77x-Ud3h (I have this one,awesome!!!) or z77x-d3h or z77X-D3h or z77-d3h (check the x,u notations properly)

Also Carbide 400R rocks but you wont get it for 4k.It starts @ 4.8K


----------



## debarshi (Nov 4, 2012)

Phenomenal said:


> The processor and the RAM rocks! I have both of them currently.
> Go for a better PSU like Seasonic S12II 520W,i got the 620W -> silent as an ANT.worth the price,Corsair's OEM,Japanese Capacitors.
> Motherboard -> Gigabyte GA-z77x-Ud3h (I have this one,awesome!!!) or z77x-d3h or z77X-D3h or z77-d3h (check the x,u notations properly)
> 
> Also Carbide 400R rocks but you wont get it for 4k.It starts @ 4.8K



So could you possibly tell me the difference b/w the two Mobos??? Will the m-ATX form be a problem?
And will my Hyper 212 Evo interfere with the Ram???

How much does the Seasonic S12II 520W cost???


----------



## Binary_Hero (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi;
I would suggest you to go for the following:-
Processor-Intel i5 3570K  = 14000
Motherboard-Gigabyte Z77UD3H  =12000
Ram-G-Skill Sniper (1600MHZ)  =3000
SSD-Kingston V+2000 120 GB SSD  =6500
Cabinet-Corsair Carbide 400R  =4000
PSU-Corsair CX600W  =4000

The processor simply rocks! If wou want to reduce your budget you can go with an H77 Motherboard especially ASUS P8HM77 Series. Corsair Carbide 400R has excellent cooling and will easily take care of all internal components.For mouse and KB Logitech G400 at 1.5k and Razer Arctosa at 2k.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Nov 5, 2012)

The G105>>x6 any day cuz it is back lit.. Rather, just google g105 and check it out.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 5, 2012)

Why, Isnt the Maximus V gene good enough?????

And tell me, should I skip the SSD and go for a dual GPU crossfire setup...........?

And can you suggest other backlit keyboards????


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 5, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Why, Isnt the Maximus V gene good enough?????
> 
> And tell me, should I skip the SSD and go for a dual GPU crossfire setup...........?
> 
> And can you suggest other backlit keyboards????



Maximus Gene V is great. Dont confuse yourself.None comes close to it in Performance and features at that or beyond that price point. Go for a Powerful single GPU anyday. Stay away from entry level Razer stuff, not really reliable.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 5, 2012)

Will the m-atx form factor be a problem? more heating and less expansion slots


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ Hell No. And Why heat? Dont believe those theories. If it (GeneV) had heated up then it would'nt have been breaking records around the world for extreme overclocking figures,that it returns and puts more expensive boards to shame. Expansion Slots ....how many do you need ... are you going to Sli and then add some PCie SSD cards?


----------



## debarshi (Nov 5, 2012)

He He  Nope..................


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

So it is finalized then, is my GPU good enough, or do I need to change it?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry I just couldnt connect the dots. So -

1) Which parts are yet to be bought ?? 
2) How much cash do we have left for it ?? 
3) What do you have in mind for those parts not bought as of yet ??


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

1. All thats mentioned in the opening post

Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor ------>	 Rs. 14893
ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard ------>	 Rs. 16006
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM ------>	 Rs. 3136
Kingston V+200 120 GB SSD -----------> Rs 6327
NZXT Lexa S ------>	 Rs 3800
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU ------> Rs. 2703

2. I have around 45k............. Will buy KB and Mouse later.

So were you able to connect the dots???


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Seeing your rig, I can make out you will be OCing. Also there is a fair chance that you might consider selling your 7750 and buying a better gpu within a year or two. You might even consider OCing your new GPU. 
So I guess you should reconsider your PSU.
Maybe a VX550 or a GS600 would be a future proof buy IMO.
Think about it.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

You're right and I was thinking about it too......... I am considering the Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

debarshi said:


> You're right and I was thinking about it too......... I am considering the Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU



Seasonic is probably the best manufacturer of PSUs. Even I was about to buy a seasonic PSU only till some of the fellow Digitians informed about the poor RMA it has in India.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't know about this. Are you sure it has poor rma in India? Then I'll go for corsair. No risks in the psu area. It can fail or burn anytime....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Have a look - 

This is what made me buy a GS600.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay. Corsair is finalized.


----------



## Phenomenal (Nov 12, 2012)

debarshi said:


> So could you possibly tell me the difference b/w the two Mobos??? Will the m-ATX form be a problem?
> And will my Hyper 212 Evo interfere with the Ram???
> 
> How much does the Seasonic S12II 520W cost???



1)m-ATX is fine.i suggest go for the bigger on if possible,more ports and features.
2)Hyper212 evo might be a problem if you are using Corsair Vengeance.
3) Seasonic S12II 520W - 4.3K,S12II 620W - 4.9K retail here in Mumbai.
I see that you live in WB,won't suggest Seasonic since RMA in that region is bad.
The product is VERY NICE.
I'm from Mumbai and the RMA here is good.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, Phenomenal, which mobo would you recommend(At par with Maximus V gene) in the ATX section.............Gigabyte UD5H is there and ASRock Extreme 6 I guess............... But ASUS is better AFAIK

I am going for the Ripjaws 4x2GB version for RAM


----------



## debarshi (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey Cilus, can you get me a good deal for the Maximus V gene + i5 3570k at Vedant??? 

And can you check out the other prices of the rig too, and see if it can be reduced???


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

Get the Seasonic S12II 520, enough for considering your overclocking and higher end GPU addition in future. It is basically an underrated PSU and power output in 12V rail is almost same as GS600.



> Hey Cilus, can you get me a good deal for the Maximus V gene + i5 3570k at Vedant???
> 
> And can you check out the other prices of the rig too, and see if it can be reduced???



Let me know when you're going to buy, I'll talk to them before that.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 23, 2012)

Guess what, I gifted off my current GPU to my bro on his b'day, and I am going to get a new HD 7850 or a HD 7870
And Cilus, I need you for that too coz when I called up Vedant, they are quoting higher prices for the 7870(Sapphire), more than you mentioned in the other thread.......

So my updated configuration........

Asus Maximus V Gene
Intel i5 3570k
RipjawsX 4gbx2
Phantom 410
Seasonic S12II 520
Sapphire HD 7870/7850
Corsair Force 60GB SSD (I couldnt get it upto 120GB and I am way above budget)
Dell IN2030M (i already have that)
CM Hyper 212 Evo

I am leaving out KB and Mouse for later 

And I am gonna overclock the hell out of it  

And @thetrueblueviking, your previous avatar was a li'l better, just my opinion tho


----------



## misr99 (Nov 23, 2012)

So , the final total came to ??


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2012)

Maximus V Gene can be had for Rs 14750 or less at Vedant!


----------



## debarshi (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you serious???? 

58k more or less

I still cant justify 4k extra for an ssd


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly! But but but I hope they quoted it with the VAT. Even with VAT it should not cross Rs 15340!


----------



## debarshi (Nov 23, 2012)

Then, when I talk to them, I will give your reference for sure.

Can you suggest me a cheap (good) BD Combo Drive....... skipping the SSD

My (rich) friends have lots of Blue-ray movies for PS3 and XBoX........... I will just borrow them (No way I will buy such costly useless items) XD

Any suggestions?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 24, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Then, when I talk to them, I will give your reference for sure.
> 
> Can you suggest me a cheap (good) BD Combo Drive....... skipping the SSD
> 
> ...



Talk to Rohit Singh in Vedant. 

Drop the BD player for now. Spending over Rs 5500 for a soon to be a Rs 2000 and less device is not worth it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought you were about to go for a corsair psu.

About the avatar - will change it to something new soon


----------



## debarshi (Nov 24, 2012)

It doesnt make a difference, as Seasonic makes the Corsair PSUs ultimately......... Will go for the one that is cheaper and available(think Seasonic is a li'l cheaper), but Corsair's service is best in class............

There are mixed reviews of ASS for Seasonic


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 24, 2012)

RMA is the only concern.
Not all of corsair psus are made by Seasonic. 
Seasonic psus are slightly cheaper than Corsair VX/TX  series.Only their ECO series is far cheaper.
I believe the seasonic sI2II 520 costs ~3.9 and GS 600 ~ 4.5k.

I think the TX 550 V2 is your best choice because u have 2 advantages -
1) Its made by Seasonic instead of CWT.
2) Its manufactured by Corsair which has an excellent RMA in India.


So u ll have the advantage of having a Seasonic PSU with Corsair service.


----------

